# Upgraded to Adria Vision 707. Money well spent ?



## 109784

Hi all, I am new to motorhoming. Started in mid 2007 with a new ci carioca 706g van. We had intended on using the van for dog shows in Ireland and the UK and had converted the vans large garage into 4 kennels for housing our dogs.[rotties] After a number of shows and long weekends away in the van, we decided that we liked the motorhoming thing and started to look at A class motorhomes to give us more dining space and a more user friendly kitchen area (the kitchen area in the carioca van was useful but was very narrow and when someone needed to use the loo or access to back bed the person in the kitchen needed to vacate the area to allow passage).

There were also a small number of quality issues with the Carioca van, most of which was bad quality control at factory. Curtain rails becoming detached from ceiling, all the presses in the van rattled and needed adjusting, and on the move the habitation area sounded like a bag of spanners, rattling down the road, which was a pity because the fiat base

x250 2.3 was a dream to drive if not a little under powered for a van with a large over bed. On the whole the van was a lot of van for the money but lacked luxury and quality.

The hunt for the A class began in earnest and I soon homed in on the Adria Vision 707sg, it had got great reviews by a number of magazines and internet sites and had the layout that checked all the boxes, it also came with the promise of good build quality and luxury fittings.

We went and had a look at the van at the only Adria dealer in the Republic of Ireland (pat horan motors) which is a small family run business in the midlands (County Tipperary). They were very helpful.They have been dealing in Adrias for over 15 years and have built up a great reputation in Ireland for giving outstanding backup and help to all their customers. I had met some customers at the dealership and most seemed to be repeat Adria buyers, very satisfied with their vans and dealer. This inspired confidence in my decision to purchase the Vision. All the extras installed on the van were done in house by a very competent installer who's knowledge was impressive, all in all the experience was good.

The van was ordered in late August and arrived in Ireland the following 14 February. After inspection it was found that the leather seats and cruise control we had ordered at the dealers had not been installed at factory, we went over the official order and found it had been ordered but Adria had not installed them.

It is a pity Adria cant read an order sheet correctly as we now need to install an after market cruise control and see if we can live with the cream upholstery, if not we will get an auto upholsterer to cover seats and benches in the van, time will tell.

The hand over was done and it was time to take her out on the road and off to her new home.

First impressions where that it was a lot wider then our old van and needed somewhat more road, but 20 minutes later I had settled in and felt comfortable driving it on the narrow country roads. The steering felt slow and heavy compared to my fiat and the engine lacked the smoothness at lower rpm but on the move on motorways the chassis seemed to gel together and gave a good ride, power from 2.5 150 BHP engine can haul the van along effortlessly at 70 + but i wondered when fully loaded how spritley it would feel. I will consider an ECU remap if needed to up the power. The breaks felt good and had good stopping power and the chassis had little body roll so all seems good.

The vans interior has not disappointed, it feels spacious and opulent and the build quality looks excellent, little to no rattle on the move and the cabinetry looks and feels like it wouldn't be out of place in a small yacht. The lighting has good functionality and also has some nice mood lighting in back bed and strip lighting on the step into rear area.

The heating is both electric and gas and gets the van up to temp quickly. Adria have added a more user friendly control panel and its a doddle to use, both hi-tech and usable so a good job there.

The look and feel to all the components in the habitation area is impressive, only time will tell if durability is an issue. We have not as yet slept in the van so sleeping comfort has still to be experienced. We will post a update with pix and added extras in the near future. Any other Adria owners, please comment on durability and any experiences, good or bad.


----------



## Rapide561

*Adria*

Hi

Is that the model with the remote controlled bed?

Good vans by all accounts.

Russell


----------



## 109784

yes, they had electric beds frount and back but this year chose to make frount bed manual pulldown due to slow mechinisim.


----------



## 109784

someone must have adria visions 707


----------



## 106464

*vision 707g*

Hi teto69

We have vision owners in the club that are happy with it but there are people with them that have had problems which you may well have read.
One owner had the electric trip for no reason trip switch in wardrobe below shelf another had problem with fridge staying on mains electric reason unknown,handbook not very clear but apart from that only grips with dealers.
Hope you enjoy yours and it stands the test of time.
Did you order blue material with light wood and do the dogs sleep in the garage,we have one member just bought one and his two dogs stay in there its also nice and warm.

Regards
David


----------



## 109784

hi david (clubadria) we had ordered the van with cream leather and the walnut wood but it arrived without leather  :x so i will have to either get seat covers madeup or get a auto leathering company to recover seats, to be honest i don't know which is best. maybe scotchgaurd and seat covers just for show days and remove covers for holidays.
all 4 dogs sleep in garage and cooling would be more a problem hence roof aircon and cab aircon. we divided the garage into 4 pens each with removable panel to make pen bigger if only showing 1 or 2 dogs it works real well.


----------



## PLUM99

*Adria Performance*

I note from you post that performance of your Vision is as good as you thought. I bought a new Izola 150 DCi last year and I too was not totally impressed with the performance from new, it seemed reluctant to accelerate in sixth at motorway speed and was slow through he gears. But now after 4/5000 miles the engine has loosened up the performance is very good, easily accelerating in sixth from 50mph, the long hill M5 at Bristol fully load from holiday in sixth at 65mph and accelerating so if your Vision is new maybe you just need some more miles.

Regards
Ian


----------



## Waleem

Isn't the Adria Vision the van that only has enough payload to carry a packet of **** ?
:wink: 
I remember a fair bit of criticism about it.


----------



## 109784

hi just finished converting my garage into 4 dog pens here's 
some pic's 8)
sorry about big finger in shot


----------



## 106464

Nowbodys going to steal your motorhome with four dogs greeting them.


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Adria Vision*



Waleem said:


> Isn't the Adria Vision the van that only has enough payload to carry a packet of **** ?
> :wink:
> I remember a fair bit of criticism about it.


I had a Hymer B774 with the Fiat 3.0 engine and I was over the moon with it, But the van lacked in different areas so after 3 years I went on the Hunt for a replacement, I viewed many many various models then viewed a Adria Vision 707 SG and ordered one, I must state that in my opinion it makes my Hymer look and Feel like a cheap version, The pulling power up the Alps is Superior to the Fiat, The cruising Power is superior to the Fiat, ie when travelling at speed I dont need as many RPM, The fuel consumption is less than the Fiat and the comfort is greater than the Hymer even when fully laden, We travel through Europe every year and end up in Greece then back and it usually lasts for a minimum of three months so I would assume that this is a good test. And yes it does have the payload to carry a packet of ****, My wife and I are heavy smokers we brought back 60,000 the first time we used it, (wink wink oops sorry customs) but they were all for our personal consumption and were not resold,and we still had room for our stuff and live with comfort, What can I say, Great Unit,  and a massive garage.
If we all took the criticism in and did not buy because of it, nobody would buy any at all, But having said all I have about the Vision 707 I am absolutely positive that there are some out there that will hate it, Every body to thier own taste and rightly so.


----------



## 109784

regarding payload my 707 vision is plated to carry 3850kg so payload is 660kgs also just had it remaped est bhp 180 noticable performance increase. a real pleasure to drive


----------



## roybet

Hi We are new to this forum just buying an adria 707 Could anyone tell us the miles per gallon we can expect 

regards roybet


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi Roybet
Sorry mate did not get an email when you posted, We averaged through Europe (No Motor ways) all viewing traveling over 30 MPG and I was over the moon.
By The way, Welcome to the Forum AND Motor homing.
Les


----------



## Henrysmum

*Adria Vision 707 SG*

We've just changed our AutoTrail Cheyenne 696G (2009 reg) for an Adria Vision (2007 on a 56 plate). 
May have gone older but the van is soooo much more to our liking. Garage even bigger than Cheyenne and has a real spare tyre. Interior so light and airy with oodles of storage and comfortable upholstery. Big plus are the extra two seats with belts for grandchildren which the Cheyenne lacked. 
Beds are very comfortable and the capacity to move the rear bed up and down depending on garage contents is superb. Lovely large fridge with separate freezer above. Only a small oven but it does the job and we tend to BBQ when touring anyway.
We are also very impressed with the lighting throughout the van. We have had a Rapido in the past and the lighting was dire. The Cheyenne was good lighting with bright LED energy saving lights but the Adria is better.
Similar performance to Fiat 2.3 engine but no reverse juddering!
So far we are very pleased indeed and hope the van will serve us for many years yet.


----------



## wilse

Great choice!  

Ours is on a 07 plate also.
Interesting your comment on performance vs 2.3 Multijet.
I've driven both, and personally I thought the Fiat is more perky as engines go.

Have you got LED lights in your Vision, as they won't fit in mine?

w

PS have you got manual or electric front bed?


----------



## Henrysmum

Yes, I think the Fiat is possibly a more 'perky' drive. We had our Fiat 2.3 engine remapped by WOW and that made a difference to both performance and fuel economy. Haven't worked out the fuel economy on the Renault yet but we will review and may well have that WOWed too. 
The Adria doesn't have LED lighting but the lighting is very good anyway. Our model has the electric front and rear beds. Don't know why Adria put an electric motor on the front one as most A-class drop down beds seem easy to use manually anyway. I notice from the Adria manual that you can 'unhitch' the electric motor if you wish but we are happy to leave things as they are. 
Do you know if there is an Adria 'Owners' Club' in existence?


----------



## wilse

I had a wow remap and it was rubbish! I had it removed.

I have just had another remap, and will be doing a write-up in the next few weeks, once I've had time to check it out thoroughly.

You will struggle with LED replacements, as on your model the bulb holders are put in sideways [take a look, you'll know what I mean] this means that NO off the self LED's will fit in the kitchen.
I'm going to investigate the bedroom lights.

I have thought of a solution, to get standard LED and solder wires onto the bulbs' wires, they can they fit in the Adria's bulb hold.... a bit of a faff, but well.

**Would just say bendog has just got a 647 and he has LED's?? The light fittings must be different**

There is an Adria Owners club, think you have to pay 8O .

All in all, the Adria is an excellent truck, we too had Hymer before, and the Adria is better in quite a few areas. And the garage is massive.
We've been skiing in ours, an it coped well, even though it was minus 15 8O .

Will be hopefully warmer in France when we next venture over.

W


----------



## Henrysmum

Good to hear the Adria coped in sub zero temperatures. We thought about heading to the ski resorts next winter. Currently here in SW France it is lovely weather - around 25 degrees C but due to change at the weekend to rain.


----------



## Techno100

We looked at an unregistered one at Lincoln and it is now our dream van fo the future. I never considered an A class but this is beautiful and so well laid out.


----------



## ob1

Have to agree with Johns post regarding payload. I had a look at an Adria A Class 707 plated at 3500kg some years ago and found that it had an unbelievably bad payload at around 200 odd kg.

Anyone considering one of these should do their homework carefully and not listen to dealers or manufacturers figures, there are some funny ways that these people arrive at payload capabilities. If you get the payload wrong you will live to regret it.

Ron


----------



## Techno100

Strangely Adria's website claims over 700kg for the 3500kg but less for the 3850kg :?


----------

